# 2008er ETS-X 70 Lager knacken...



## zego (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe im letzten Jahr im Zuge eines Garantiefalles ein 2008er ETS-X 70 mit Alu-Hinterbau von Bike-Action bekommen.

Nun knacksen schon seit geraumer Zeit die Lager vom Hinterbau. Alle anderen Geräuschquellen konnte ich eliminieren. Welche oder welches Lager konnte ich noch nicht genau identifzieren.

Wie kann ich dem Herr werden? Wie geht der Ausbau vonstatten und worauf ist hier zu achten?

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe!

Thomas


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Juli 2008)

hmm so weit ich weiß sind die Lagerhülsen von Igus, dass heißt sie sind selbstschmierend. Also mit Fett ect. kannste schonmal nix beheben. Würde mich mal an den Händler wenden von dem du das Bike hast. Wenn der nicht weiter weiß ruf mal bei BA an. Viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (7. Juli 2008)

Der Hinterbau ist mit Industrielagern ausgestattet. Kurz Info's findest Du bei BA auf der Website.

Wenn Du mehr brauchst schick mir PM Deine Email!


----------

